# Fox's new team?



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

Any ideas on who Fox will, or should, name to their #1 crew now that Summerall and Madden are both out of the picture? I saw an article in USA Today that said they're leaning towards a three-man crew of Joe Buck, Cris Collinsworth, and Troy Aikman. Sound good, or should they go with somebody else?


----------

